# Any "House" fans out there?



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I cannot believe I did not come across this show until a year ago.  When USA has a marathon I virtually ignore everything else going on and things that should be done don't get done .


----------



## MichaelS (May 22, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> I cannot believe I did not come across this show until a year ago. When USA has a marathon I virtually ignore everything else going on and things that should be done don't get done .


He was on one of the talk shows a while back. Did you know he has a strong British accent? You certainly can not tell it on the show at all. My wife says he is ME! Is that an insult or a compliment?


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I love "House" ... but I love Hugh Laurie in everything


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I watched Stuart Little recently....its hard to see Hugh Laurie playing a really nice guy there as Mr. Little after sending the last five years seeing him as House. I love House, the series (sometimes not the character)! I am a Wilson fan. Also am a Dr. Chase Fan!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been a Hugh Laurie fan for 20+ years. I'm always surprised when I run across someone who doesn't know he's a Brit.

I was a huge fan the first several seasons; this season I've watched maybe 5 or 6 episodes. I'm beginning to get tired of the House character, I think.

Mike


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Big fan, especially of the interplay between House and Wilson.

- Walter.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really loved this show when they focused more on the cases, and less on the characters personal lives.... I did not enjoy the last two seasons as much as I did the first couple of seasons.


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I am a huge house fan and count me in as someone who did not know he was a Brit until I heard him accept an award and I was like whaat, he's British.  Call me superficial but the accent makes me like him all the more.  lol


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I really loved this show when they focused more on the cases, and less on the characters personal lives.... I did not enjoy the last two seasons as much as I did the first couple of seasons.


I agree. Although the last couple of recent episodes have been more interesting.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a "House" fan.  Don't think I've missed an episode...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

House is one of, if not my favorite show. TV shows that have dialogue that is well written are few and far between it seems. On shows like House and The West Wing, words matter, and are as important as the plot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gotta LoVe House, he's soooo....sensitive...


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

You know whose accent always surprises me? Kevin McKidd. I first heard saw him in "Rome" and thought he was just a regular English guy. Then I saw some of the DVD extras and was shocked to find out he has a Scottish burr so thick you could cut it with a knife! And on "Grey's Anatomy," he sounds 100 percent American!

Also, he's insanely hot


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> You know whose accent always surprises me? Kevin McKidd. I first heard saw him in "Rome" and thought he was just a regular English guy. Then I saw some of the DVD extras and was shocked to find out he has a Scottish burr so thick you could cut it with a knife! And on "Grey's Anatomy," he sounds 100 percent American!
> 
> Also, he's insanely hot


See, now I gotta go look this lad up... how can I resist?

Ok, he IS cute!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Laurie is also a fine musician. . .when he's playing guitar or piano on the show he's REALLY playing. . . . .

I really like the episode with Dave Matthews as the musical savant. . . . .


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That one was pretty good. I liked the fact they played The Boomtown Rats "I Don't Like Mondays" together on the piano before playing one of House's original pieces.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I've been a Hugh Laurie fan for 20+ years. I'm always surprised when I run across someone who doesn't know he's a Brit.


It just makes me sad, because I know they've missed some of his best stuff -- particularly his work with Stephen Fry.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Fry And Laurie was great, and they were really funny in Black Adder. It's funny, I'm in the U.K right now and House is quite popular here. I remember when Stephen Fry was on an episode or two of "Bones" that was on just before House, and I thought "Fry And Laurie, Together Again...almost". Stephen Fry did this great documentary about America where he travels through all the 48 contiguous states in a London taxi cab. It's a very interesting show called "Stephen Fry in America." It might soon be on BBC America.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

It would appear that he has a fairly decent singing voice as well.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I love watching house. Just started this year by seeing reruns on spike TV. Now I've got the series on Netflix so I can catch up and I didn't know he was British either.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I found out he was British on some show, it might have been The View...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

A lot of people I know watchit, it just conflicts with my schedule


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the show, I thought they did some really interesting stuff this year. 

Maxx


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Jaasy, even the executive producer of House didn't realize he was English. From Wikipedia:
"Although Laurie has been a household name in many parts of the world since the 1980s, he only came to the attention of a broader American public in 2004, when he first starred as the acerbic attending physician Dr. Gregory House in the popular FOX medical drama House. For his portrayal, Laurie assumes an American accent.[1] Laurie was in Namibia filming Flight of the Phoenix and recorded the audition tape for the show in the bathroom of the hotel, the only place he could get enough light.[11] His US accent was so convincing that executive producer Bryan Singer, who was unaware at the time that Laurie is English, pointed to him as an example of just the kind of compelling American actor he had been looking for."

That's too funny. His accent is perfect though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife and I became House fans this past year - and have just about caught up.
the USA cable channel has been re-running House with at least one episode each night, except for Saturday (I don't know why).  So we watch the old ones and then watch the current one on Mondays (or whenever it is that it is on) and when the current stuff ends we watch the re-runs every night.  We have now just about seen all of them.

Obsessed........

Just sayin.....


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not ashamed to admit that this is even the first mention of this I've ever seen


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Huge House fan! It is one of the hubbies favs as well. This is one of the shows I record during the week so we can watch it together on the weekend. We tend to watch the weekend marathons too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I love "House" ... but I love Hugh Laurie in everything


Me too. He was hilarious as Bertie Wooster in the BBC mystery series. Kind of the British equivalent of a complete airhead. I think the series was called Jeeves and Wooster

Debra


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, Jeeves and Wooster:


----------

